# What are these yellow hens?



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone know? Orpington?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like my buff orpingtons.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

look life orpingtons to me


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with Rob and jhabaa1.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

i'm guessing buff orps, too!!!


----------

